# need input on Farmtrac tractors



## yellowhammer (Oct 19, 2007)

I`m almost in the tractor-buying mood.Has anybody bought a Farmtrac(made in Korea)?How about a Mahindra?I hear that Mahindra is a good tractor.Also heard that they will offer a small 4wd truck in the US next year,something like the old Toyotas,for under $20k.


----------



## Doyle (Oct 19, 2007)

The only bad thing I've heard about either is limited parts availability.  Ok if you have a good dealer nearby but difficult if you either don't have a good dealer or your dealer is only a small-time operation.


----------



## rubicon_in_ga (Nov 7, 2007)

My dad's got one, uses the heck out of it for bushhogging, foodplot plowing, and grading with the box scraper.  He's had it for about a year now with nothing but praise.


----------



## lakelbr (Nov 7, 2007)

I bought my wife a Montana, which is made in Korea two years ago.  Have 300 hours on it with no major problems.


----------



## CAL (Nov 7, 2007)

I know two well respected tractor dealers who have discontinued the Mahindra line for reason of problems with the factory warranty and tractor problems.The Mahindra is built in India with machinery from out dated International Harvester.


----------



## yellowhammer (Nov 13, 2007)

*FarmTrac*

Thanks guys for the info.Due to the input both here and other parts of the forum,I`ve crossed off both Yanmar and Mahindra.


----------



## redlevel (Nov 15, 2007)

yellowhammer, I think the FT's that are manufactured in South Korea are their CUT line; that's Compact Utility Tractor.  I'm not familar with those tractors.

I am, however, familar with the "5 series" line.  Those tractors are manufactured in a plant in India that used to manufacture Ford and New Holland tractors for the Asian and European markets.  I have read that a few 3610 and 3910 New Hollands manufactured there made it to the US market when those particular models were in short supply.  

I have a 535 Farmtrac.  I have more than 200 hours on it now, with no problems.  It is 35 engine horsepower, and 30 pto hp.  I believe it is the best bargain in the US for a tractor that size.  It is straight 1960's technology.  In fact, it is just about identical to the tractors your father or grandfather used to farm his 100 or so acres in the 60's or 70's.  It is a true Ag Utility tractor.  Everything is heavier built than on the CUT tractors.  It has absolutely no bells and whistles, unless you consider power steering an extra.  You can get the tractor without ps; they call it a 435 model.  The 435 is about 1k cheaper.   They have draft control if you want to use a bottom plow.  The differential lock on mine engages automatically when a wheel starts slipping.  If I remember correctly, the price on my 535 a year ago was $10,500.  I did not price a CUT from Farmtrac, but I bet my tractor was a couple thousand cheaper than a CUT of comparable horsepower.  

You can read a lot about them on the TractorByNet website.
www.tractorbynet.com
Go to the forums and find the "All Other Brands" section and do a search on them.  There are several long threads from several years back that detail the Ford/NH lineage of the tractors.  

I go to the Sunbelt Expo at Moultrie each fall.  In the last four years, the Farmtrac exhibit has grown from just a small tent with one or two tractors and maybe a local dealer to a large, impressive display with a dozen tractors, matched implements including backhoes and front loaders, with factory reps along with several local dealers manning the exhibit.   I see on their website
www.farmtrac.com
that they are running a 0% 48mos financing special right now.  

Here is my 535 and my 50 year old 600.  I wouldn't be afraid to draw those two tractors on a 150 acre farm if I had a hired man to help me a month in the spring.






The 535 and a subsoiler





My 535 and BH 285; before I put the front-loader on





I'm down recovering from shoulder surgery right now.  You're welcome to come spend a day trying mine out.   I'll even feed you dinner.


----------

